# Lady is over the bridge now....



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

Ok, so today is June 23, 2008. The day that Lady passed.

Lady was a nice, sweet very old dog. When she was young, about 4 months old. she got run over by a car. I was very little then. Lady is my sisters dog. Lady used to have a sister named miranda. She passed around August 16, 2007. Lady just started going donwnhill once Miranda died. They were sisters. And, always loved eachother. They always will. At least they are together know, over the rainbow bridge. We creamated Miranda and Lady and we are going to go to there favorite beach that they loved, and they always went to to put there ashes. We creamatd both of them and we will put there ashes togethrt. Lady has 3 legs, and has always had a hard life after her sister died.I think she just wanted to just give up when she realized Miranda had died. I thought it was so sad. We have(or had) throw rugs all over our kitchen beacuse she couldn't walk very well. I had no idea she was dying. I was at camp. I didn't even get to say goodbye to her!! My mom decided to put her down after she collapsd this morning while she was having her food. My Mom thought it was cruel to keep her alive at that point, since she wasn't walking, or doinng very much. I cried for a very long time today.

I will always remmembr her, and her sister. Lady and Miranda. The happiest sisters in heaven now that they finally get to see eacother.

I think I have pictures of her in my gallery, I will put some up of her sister.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm very sorry.  I'm sure she knew that you loved her very much. It is sweet of you to keep them together and take them to their favorite place, even after they have moved on to the bridge.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Lady and Miranda have since met at the bridge and are having a fabulous time playing together again.


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

i'm so sorry!


----------



## Iloveratz500 (Jan 21, 2008)

yeah. My house is so empty now though. No more throw rugs in the kitchen. No more water bowls everywhere. No more big kennel in the basement. No more barking. No more dogs. No more treats. No more milkbones. No more threeleged-ness. No more dog food. 

No more Lady.

And I didn't even get to say goodbye to her beacuse i had no idea that in the next 2 hours she would be dying......


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss..
Jess x


----------

